# Whats going on New Years Eve



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

I was going to go Barasti but none of us got tickets so that's out of the window.

I was going to book a table at Sanctuary, Atlantis? But dont really want to spend 7000-10,000 AED.

What are all of you doing?


----------



## Mourm (Oct 22, 2008)

marc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was going to go Barasti but none of us got tickets so that's out of the window.
> 
> ...


I'm going to the Cellar in Garhoud, 950 Aed for food and drinks then at 2am there is a breakfast. I think the tickets are fully booked, but the Irish Village is still available. 300Aed for the ticket and it includes a small buffet. Have a good one what ever you do!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I ain't doing anything... just ganna go see my cousin and chillout.... but no plans what so ever... plus its better to stay in since all of DUbai Police will be on the road, clubs and everywhere else checking up on everybody... and I dont like that feeling where as I'm feeling someone is watching every move I'm making 

So what is everyone else up to?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

PARTY AT THE BROWN HOUSEHOLD!!!!!! woop woop


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> PARTY AT THE BROWN HOUSEHOLD!!!!!! woop woop


I'll be there!! Double whoop whoop!! 

I'll not however be wearing my best party dress as I don't want to steal the show from our lovely hostess 

...for all those waiting in anticipation...sorry folks!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

better to stay close to home...streets would be so crowded and cars will move like snail....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'll be there!! Double whoop whoop!!
> 
> I'll not however be wearing my best party dress as I don't want to steal the show from our lovely hostess
> 
> ...for all those waiting in anticipation...sorry folks!


What, not even that lovely outfit that you were wearing in the pic??? I might as well stay home then - I was only turning up to see if I could borrow it off you!! 

Oh, well, I guess your 007 suit will be just as pleasing to the eyes!!

P.S My niece says Santa's phone number is 007!!! So, are you Bond or Santa??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

corazon you can borrow my diane von furstenberg number and my new heels xx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're missing the Arab world aren't you hon?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're missing the Arab world aren't you hon?


yup, and I'm slightly bored!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> corazon you can borrow my diane von furstenberg number and my new heels xx


oh hope flossy does not read this since she wants you to be her son in law in 10 years and all that


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh hope flossy does not read this since she wants you to be her son in law in 10 years and all that


hmmmmm,

Whilst naturally I am flattered at the potential betroval if she finishes Uni in 10 years that would make her about 11 

...if however her daughter is called Kylie (or Shakira) and is planning to study architecture in 3 years time then I'm more than happy to sign on the dotted line


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yup, and I'm slightly bored!!


 
We're all missing you too Izzy!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yup, and I'm slightly bored!!



Cheer up Izzy! The elves will be out partying tonight! Would have brought Mini Izzy but apparently, she is now living illegally in Oz or was that NZ!!


----------

